

Show HN: Toky - Make calls from your browser - niico
https://toky.co

======
Nadya
Seems both this and Hello deal with/go through Telefonica. Advantages I can
see for this are call filters? Seems to be it.

>we use industry-standard encryption technology

Which would be? I see no documentation behind it. Was it even implemented
properly? Has it been audited? Anyone who actually gives a rats ass about
security cares about details like this.

